# 14 x 7 reversed cragar 30 spokes with tires



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

14 x 7 reversed cragar 30 spoke rims with tires. chrome is very good and rims have original caps, 600.00, very hard to find in this condition, will post pics asap.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 10 2008, 11:07 PM~12121111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

they do need a bath though,lol


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

CAN YOU DO THE LAY-A-WAY PLAN FOR THE HOLIDAYS BRO?  :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Nov 11 2008, 02:08 AM~12121980
> *CAN YOU DO THE LAY-A-WAY PLAN FOR THE HOLIDAYS BRO?  :biggrin:
> *


whatever works for you


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 11 2008, 12:59 PM~12125520
> *whatever works for you
> *


PM ME YOUR INFO BRO...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

MY RIDE WOULD LOOK FIRME WITH THEM 30 SPOKES..


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i love cragar 30s


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 11 2008, 08:33 PM~12130213
> *i love cragar 30s
> *


i have a set of 15's on a 76 caprice they look siiiiiiiiiiiiiiick :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Nov 12 2008, 01:22 AM~12133012
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Nov 12 2008, 05:33 PM~12138471
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

where you located?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 18 2008, 02:53 PM~12192862
> *where you located?
> *


BOULDER CITY NEVADA, 30 MI EAST OF VEGAS, BY LAKE MEAD


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

just add them l/r vogues on em...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 21 2008, 11:07 PM~12226939
> *just add them l/r vogues on em...
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

i LIKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 24 2008, 05:00 PM~12245919
> *i LIKE!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SOLD!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

IM READY WHEN YOU ARE HOMIE~ :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Nov 26 2008, 10:46 PM~12270937
> *IM READY WHEN YOU ARE HOMIE~ :biggrin:
> *


  OK WE WILL GET IT HANDLED.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

NICEEEEEEEEE CANT WAIT TO POP MY SKINNY PS'S ON THEMS HOES~!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Nov 26 2008, 11:11 PM~12271246
> *NICEEEEEEEEE CANT WAIT TO POP MY SKINNY PS'S ON THEMS HOES~!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Nov 26 2008, 11:11 PM~12271246
> *NICEEEEEEEEE CANT WAIT TO POP MY SKINNY PS'S ON THEMS HOES~!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 26 2008, 11:43 PM~12271697
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 11 2008, 08:33 PM~12130213
> *i love cragar 30s
> *


I think all of us do in the chicago area  

dont see em as much anymore like I did in the mid 90's


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:no:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

......................................


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

IT SSOOO ON BRO~! :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 2 2008, 09:56 PM~12319354
> *IT SSOOO ON BRO~! :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 2 2008, 09:56 PM~12319354
> *IT SSOOO ON BRO~! :0  :0  :0
> *


THANKS MAN, GOT THE $$$ TODAY IN THE MAIL!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------

